# Wellness small bites



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I know I've been switching foods alot, but I think I've finally found the winner. Clifford was on the EVO, but he started acting lethargic, and his poo was real soft. I loved Evo's small bites, and that it had no grains in it, but it wasn't working for him. So, the only other small bite I know of is Wellness, and he loves it, and his poo is back to normal. Anyways, wanted to share a two thumbs up on Wellness small bites. I love how tiny they are, Clifford digs that.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes, I feed Wellness Just for Puppy to Chloe, we are actually almost done transitioning to it totally. So far it is great!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Our guys get Wellness Super 5 small bites and do very well on it!!!! They also eat Prescription Diet t/d for dental health.
I wouldn't change a thing with their diet as this "works"!!!


----------



## Pooch Lady (Jul 16, 2008)

I feed my Babies Iams Pro Active Health, Lamb and Rice. When I feed the dry food, I also add green beans and a little sprinkle of garlic. I have 3 dogs and I feed all of them the same. They love the green beans and garlic. The beans are for filler and less calories than wet food, and the garlic is for flea control.
The garlic works awsome. It's been a few years now that I have been using this, and I have never found any fleas on the dogs or in my house. Works for us!!!!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Pooch Lady @ Jul 19 2008, 07:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607759


> I feed my Babies Iams Pro Active Health, Lamb and Rice. When I feed the dry food, I also add green beans and a little sprinkle of garlic. I have 3 dogs and I feed all of them the same. They love the green beans and garlic. The beans are for filler and less calories than wet food, and the garlic is for flea control.
> The garlic works awsome. It's been a few years now that I have been using this, and I have never found any fleas on the dogs or in my house. Works for us!!!![/B]


I've heard garlic isn't good for dogs, am I wrong? If I'm right what was the reason why? 

Also, Iam's isn't a very good quality food, with corn fillers, and by products. If it works for you, which it sounds like, then I understand sticking with it. I am just suggesting maybe switching to a more premium dog brand that uses no fillers, and good quality meats. There are lots of issues with Iams here is a link to review: Iams cruelty


----------

